# Would appreciate some advice



## woodbury86 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi folks, 

I have no experience of the UAE would really appreciate some advice on the following if possible, seems that I have a decision to make in the next few days.

Having been back in the UK for a couple of years (previously in SE Asia for more years that I care to remember) I have now been offered a position as a drainage engineer (consultancy) based in Abu Dhabi on the following terms:

Salary 15k 
Housing 7.5k 
All other allowances amount to 7.5k 

Total 30k per month

The only additional benefit being medical cover for self and my wife (no children so schooling not required). I note from this forum that some contributors mention flights, and bonuses in their prospective packages; none of these are mentioned in my offer? Should I, (from your experiences) be expecting any other benefits in addition to 30k? 

Can anyone advise me if the above is a reasonable package being enough to rent something modest and live, not being as young as we used to be, the odd meal out and a beer or two a month may be all that is required on the social front…at the end of the day it would like to have something left over.

Any comments would be appreciated.

Many thanks for your time and regards

*Woodbury*


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Living in Abu Dhabi, your going to be tight on this type of package. Check dubizzle.com to find pricing of housing. Abu Dhabi is not cheap. 

They should provide a month vacation and tickets for both of you back home. 

Negotiate negotiate negotiate! Dont be scared to ask for more. This is just the way things are here.


----------



## woodbury86 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Jynxgirl, I had a look at dubizzle...as I was not wanting to dip into the basic salary too much to provide the 'essentials' have now gone into negotiation mode......we see what happens in due course. 

Woodbury


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

*My thoughts*

Dear Woodbury,

Expect to receive AED 30k per month. You can also ask the company for overtime pay, check the noted work hours in your contract.

Also, as per UAE Law you are entitled to receive return ticket upon completion of contract (also for your wife as i am presuming that yours is family entitlement).

The offer is for a 1 year contract?

Regards.


----------



## woodbury86 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yum, 

I am expecting an appointment with potential for eventual employment and yes the wife would be joining on the assumption that everything works out, and no overtime!

Re accommodation I think this is my main concern, the company is willing to advance and reclaim on a monthly basis, although they tell me that my HA (now up to 8,500) is good for a reasonable 1 bed apartment in Abu Dhabi or 2 bed outside. Looking at 'dubizzle' I have my doubts.

I lived in HK for a few years, with it's excellent public transport we did not need a car, do you consider that a car is an essential requirement in the city?

Lastly can anyone tell me if my wife would have a problem getting some work (to relieve to possibility of boredom) she originates from Philippines? and does not have 'recognised' qualifications?


Once again thanks for your assistance.

Regards

Woodbury


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

Woodbury,

a. AED 8.5k monthly is doubtful for Abu Dhabi right now if you want a good place.

b. Yes, a car is essential here. Unless you are willing to take a cab. Suggest you ask for transportation from the company? They normally either assign a company car to you with a driver, or just the car.

c. Better if your wifey has credentials. But if none, as long as she doesn't take managerial/supervisorial positions in UAE, Labor Office will not ask for her credentials. It's different though if the company itself asks for it upon filing of applications. If she's got her diploma/TOR, etc. that'll do - no need for the attested ones.

Cheers!


----------

